# 100% Super NOAA 8/26 Chautauqua NY info



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Deadline for mailed entries is this Saturday.* 

Please don't call- just simply stamp and mail in the morning 

*ONLINE credit card/paypal registration is OPEN currently, and will continue throughout next week UP TO SATURDAY 8/25*

Ramp pays ARE NOT ACCEPTED for this event.

An informational page with ALL direct links therein for this event can be found here:

http://www.dobass.com/2012WEBFORMS/NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA.html

No more stories of how "they were biting a month ago" as NOAA is going EARLY this year!!! 

Hope to see all in the Great State of New York!!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We sit at 52 teams going a week deep away and without Saturday's mail call.

ONLINE REGISTRATION will remain OPEN up until 8/25 - NO RAMP PAYS
http://www.dobass.com/2012WEBFORMS/NOAA/NOAAOFFICIALRULES2012.html

Looking to be just like an early fall NY bite! !%

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally got the gambler back so we will be there! Good luck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NY is rocking now... sitting at 62 teams with emails and calls galore from unknown area codes 

The entry tonight confirms the third flight, guessing once said and done 70+!?

Thank you NY and PA for your response- this is what keeps us returning!!!!

Entries accepted ONLINE only up to Sat evening - anything paid 12:01a 8/26 onward will be returned -NO RAMP PAYS.

Please be prepared in launch line Sunday am with $7 for parking fees collected by the KSU bass team.

nip---> out to NY...


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Cant wait to get there!


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Ditto Gomez! We can't wait!

Ding and The Boy


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Cant wait to see "The Boy" either!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Once again a well run event man! First time I've ever been, and it's an amazing fishery! Aside from erie, I don't know if I've ever had that much fun on the water! I can't wait to go back. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

GREAT JOB!! Jason you and Chris had a great finish

Mark


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks man. We practiced hard and found an amazing area that was loaded with quality fish! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

